# Reality TV Junkies



## Richelle83 (Aug 24, 2013)

Come on in and chat about your favorite reality tv shows and characters! Don't be shy, all are welcome.


----------



## Mayflower22 (Aug 24, 2013)

I love honey booboo and her family! They aren't fraud to just be who they are and let it all hang out


----------



## Mayflower22 (Aug 24, 2013)

**afraid


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 24, 2013)

I usually don't watch reality shows (I don't even have a tv, lol), I just randomly watch stuff online, so I stumpled upon RnB Divas LA and somehow had to watch all of the episodes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love Lil Mo and Claudette Ortiz is so darn pretty.


----------



## glammy girl (Aug 24, 2013)

I love watching reality shows  I've been following Teen Mom for a while, love Tia & Tamera, Guiliana & Bill, Jerseylicious  To mention a few...


----------

